# NEED HELP



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I got new turkey tag today for spring at unit 30. I cant hear turkey call me back and I would like have someone with and help me find and hear turkey calls so I can shoot. Thanks

P.S. It is my first time in ND for turkey and hoping to get one


----------

